# I like beer, wanna cuddle?



## 3knd (Mar 30, 2012)

..Life sucks, I like movies, beer and cigarettes...Do You?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 30, 2012)

haha this reminds me of the "crusty pickup lines" like, "i didn't know angels wore buttflaps" and "your dumpster, or mine?"


----------



## 3knd (Mar 31, 2012)

Ahaha, I was drunk and forgot that I made this post.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah right


----------



## Alaska (Mar 31, 2012)

"Baby, did you just crawl out of a dumpster? 'Cuz you look good enough to eat!"

Also, I am a very hairy average-weight ukulele-playing tribal-minded metalhead. Buy me xanax and whiskey and I shall cuddle with you. Whether you like it or not.


----------

